# New twist on bangle



## NYWoodturner (Jun 12, 2012)

These bangles are really kind of addictive to turn. The possibilities are endless. On this one I played off of eric's turquoise inlace and filled Manzanita burl voids with copper. I liked the outcome but actually want to do one with more voids. Anyone have a wood in mind that would go well with the copper but present more opportunity to fill in with copper?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 12, 2012)

That is really cool Scott! I like the copper inlay. The Rebuilds had some really termite eaten wood that I think maybe Chris (Justturnin) was casting in Aluminite (I could have the name wrong). But I did see some really hole filled wood here on WB a week or so ago. If you liked the Manzanita, I do have some really cracked up Manz that I didn't send you this last time. You could give it a go too.


----------



## JimH (Jun 13, 2012)

Super job! Looks great!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2012)

That bangle looks great. 

Is that a round ball it's on? What is the species (of the ball)?


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 14, 2012)

Holy Smokes! Now that would take a whole bottle of CA to get that spot under control :rotflmao3:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 14, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That bangle looks great.
> 
> Is that a round ball it's on? What is the species (of the ball)?



Kevin - The ball is cherry. Its the only thing I could find to hold the bangle up to take a picture !


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 14, 2012)

Rob - I think I would have to melt the bangle core in a quart of bond to fill that !


----------

